#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-18
<jiger> shani kaminay
<jiger> shani kaminay
<MuNna> shani kaminay
<MuNna> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-19
<t0ddl3r> shani
<t0ddl3r> kaminay
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-20
<jiger> shani
<jiger> dhakkan
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-21
<jiger> shani
<jiger> kaminay
#ubuntu-pk 2011-04-23
<jiger> shani
<jiger> shani
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-18
<osama> hey
<osama> ?
<Kilos-> hi osama
<Kilos-> hows things going with you plans
<elacheche> hey
<Kilos-> hi elacheche
<Kilos-> they been and gone again
<Kilos-> sigh
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> I have net issues :) I'm testing I am online x)
<Kilos-> eish
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-20
<osama> hi
<Kilos> hi osama
<pavlushka> hi
<osama> how you doing
<pavlushka> osama: long time!
<osama> yeah busy sort of
<Kilos> im ok and you
<osama> pavlushka: have you ever did a workshop?
<Kilos> osama didnt you get guidance from elacheche ?
<Kilos> he has done  many
<osama> yeah i did he really really helped me
<pavlushka> osama: once!
<osama> how it goes?
<pavlushka> good, a lot of thing truncated for shortage of time. I just attended the workshop, not arranged that.
<osama> hmm from where did they started and where they end?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-21
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-pk 2016-04-24
<Kilos> we gotta find all them indians that are supposed to be here
<Kilos> right pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: its PK!
<Kilos> oh yeah
<Kilos> we gotta find the missing pakistanis
<Kilos> they can come chat here on cricket days for starters
<pavlushka> good idea, !
<Kilos> pity all you guys dont play rugby as well
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> i wish all you different countries could be friendlier towards each other as well
#ubuntu-pk 2018-04-16
<sprite_> hi
